# progression of courses...



## amk81 (26 Sep 2010)

I am hoping to start BMQ soon on a part time basis (10 weekends). I currently work full time shift work. My question is: is it possible to do your SQ and trade training (artillery at gagetown) one directly after the other? I ask this because I'm hoping to get an unpaid leave from my job and would rather just do the 2 courses at the same time and take one extended leave instead of trying to get 2 leaves. Any thoughts or helpful comments?


----------



## owa (26 Sep 2010)

I don't know how much help I can be, but I think it just depends on when you finish and what courses are available at the time you finish BMQ.  I would imagine they put on quite a few SQ courses each year as it's one a lot of people do after BMQ, but I am not sure about the DP1 course at all.

So really...  I can't help much, sorry.


----------



## bdave (26 Sep 2010)

Yes, it is possible but it depends who is offering the course. You might do bmq in the summer, then sq right after and do dp1 on weekends at your home unit.
When I was at BMQ this summer I believe people were being told they could sign up for an SQ+DP1 course in the fall.


----------



## josh54243 (27 Sep 2010)

I'm pretty sure that they often offer SQ courses directly after BMQ courses, usually they load you onto both as a bundle if you can do it


----------



## Bluebulldog (27 Sep 2010)

I'm not sure how it's run in the LFAA, but I know that here in ON they do run the BMQ on weekends Oct to Jan, then they try and run SQ from Feb to April. with a DP1 over a six week period in the summer.


----------



## George Wallace (27 Sep 2010)

No matter where you live in Canada, there is no guarantee that you will go directly onto a BMQ-L after completing the BMQ; nor that you will immediately get loaded onto a Trades course.  If the stars align you may be able to get all of this done in a year and a half.  If not, then perhaps two years; sometimes more.


----------



## Bluebulldog (27 Sep 2010)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> No matter where you live in Canada, there is no guarantee that you will go directly onto a BMQ-L after completing the BMQ; nor that you will immediately get loaded onto a Trades course.  If the stars align you may be able to get all of this done in a year and a half.  If not, then perhaps two years; sometimes more.



Yes. I should have mentioned that. Thanks George. there are folks at my Regt that have been in the pipeline for the past year, and haven't completed all fo their courses yet.

I'm fortunate in that the stars appear to be aligning on this end, but it's just that...mostly luck. ( the rest of course is up to me).


----------



## VIChris (28 Sep 2010)

If you want a glimmer of hope, all but a few of us who were on SQ together this summer were able to follow it directly by trades training. OF the few who get the courses back to back, it was often an elected break. Talk it out with your COC/ training staff, and see what they can do for you. Yes, you may be rolling the dice a bit, but as course dates get announced, be sure to get your name on the lists for the ones you want right away.


----------

